# PRTA Corning



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open second series - 28 dogs

2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 12, 16, 19, 20, 23, 24, 28, 30, 33, 37, 40, 42, 43, 46, 49, 51, 52, 54, 55, 57, 59

Scratches - 18, 36, 39, 58


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Is the Derby done. Who won?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results -

1st Shiner/van der Lee
2nd Bond/Sargenti
3rd Dude/Lavin
4th Bear/Akkola
RJ Robbie/Harrigfeld
J's Rudy/Patopea
Chief/Sargenti
Riff Raff/Pleasant
Rush/Dahlheim
Scarlet/Pleasant

Congrats to all!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow--Sharon!!! What a great season you are having. 

Glenda


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow...Congrats to Sharon and John on Shiner's Derby win!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good boy Bond, good boy. Ford puppies coming on strong.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go, Shiner. Racking up the points. Congrats to Sharon and John.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats to Shiner, Sharon and John......keep it up!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Unofficial Open call backs to water blind: 13 dogs - 


8,16,19,20,30,37,42,43,49,51,52,55,57


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Wow, they lost a lot of dogs on the land blind! 15? What was it Tammy? Congrats on getting through it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Lacy and Rusty for getting through it. Any word on the other stakes?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur land blind - 26 dogs

1, 2, 5, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 42, 43

Scratches - 3, 9, 12, 15, 30, 44, 46


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open water marks - 12 dogs

8, 16, 19, 20, 37, 42, 43, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur third series - 20 dogs

1, 2, 11, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 27, 28, 29, 32, 33, 36, 37, 38, 39, 42, 43

Not sure about Qualifying results. I believe they got done today, as I could hear the water triple guns.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Qual results -

1st Ben/Dorr
2nd Brook/Dryden
3rd Gamble/Taylor
4th Rhett/Patopea
RJ Weatherby/Smith
J's Laser/Cook
Bobbi Jo/Pleasant

Congrats to all!


----------



## Al Bianchi (Jan 25, 2013)

How is the Amateur doing?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur water marks - 10 dogs

1, 14, 19, 28, 32, 33, 38, 39, 42, 43


----------



## Al Bianchi (Jan 25, 2013)

How is the Amateur going?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Sabre/Hatch
2nd Lefty/Ahlgren
3rd Blue/Kahn
4th Rusty/van der Lee
RJ Cappy/Zellner
J's Lacy/Zahornacky 
Ivy/Harger
Dottie/Kahn

Open results -

1st Nike/Foster (new FC and qualified for National Amateur)
2nd Leica/Patopea 
3rd Lilly/Sargenti 
4th Guide/Sargenti
RJ Lacy/Zahornacky 
J's Kaylee/Sargenti 
Comet/Patopea 
Rusty/van der Lee
Cappy/Patopea 
Hawkeye/Sargenti 
Sako/Patopea 

Congrats to all!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Dr Paul Foster and wife Sally on Nike's big Open Win......


----------

